# (no routers) Building an a-frame compost tumbler



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I’m planning a single-drum compost tumbler that is similar to the one shown here http://www.instructables.com/id/Double-Decker-Drum-Composter/

What I would prefer to do is make an A-frame from 4×4s and a 2×6 crosspiece. The drum would be mounted on a pipe that would go through the 2×6 braces.

I would prefer not to use big lag bolts and such on this project… I would prefer not to use any metal at all if I can get away with it, actually.

I figured that I would miter the 4×4s so that they would join up at the top but I can’t think of a good joinery method for up there beyond a big old lag bolt.

If I just bolt the 2×6 onto the 4×4s then it should be strong enough to support the weight but I don’t think that it would be very attractive.

How would YOU do it?

Jon


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jon

Do you recall how they made barns about 150 years ago, with one or two dowel pin(s) holding all the timber locked in place...they are neat looking and strong...

Without the need of any metal fastners..

You may ask how to do it...this is what I would do 
Do the 2 x 6 on the router table that way you will get a nice clean cut on the 2 x 6 then get the saws all out to cut the 4 x 4 or to say put the slot in the 4 x 4 post..then once it fits just right clamp it up and dril the 2 holes out with 1" spade bits then drive one pin in then the other unclamp it and your done..
But YOU still need to dig the holes for the 4 x 4 post and just pack some gravel around the 4 x 4 so the water can run away from them other than soak in to the 4 x 4's 

Have fun..

=========
============


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

i just saw a show on the old style of joinery & they put the dowels in on an angle & that helps to draw the 2 pieces tight as the dowel is hammered into place.
les.


----------



## 1024 (Jun 8, 2010)

Off topic: what bacteria are used in the preparation of compost?


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

1024 said:


> Off topic: what bacteria are used in the preparation of compost?


I would think all you need to do to start the composting action is just add some dirt from your yard, it is full of bacteria...just my 2 cents


----------

